# Resort fee at HGVC Hilton Hawaiian Village



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 7, 2016)

The Hilton website for HHV indicates there is a daily resort charge of $30/day +tax for hotel guests.  Does anyone know if the this charge also applies to the HGVC units?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 7, 2016)

It _doesn't_ apply to the timeshare units, but you will have to pay the Hawaii TAT Tax, and outrageous fees for the parking garage which will be more than $30 per day.


----------



## JSparling (Jan 7, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The Hilton website for HHV indicates there is a daily resort charge of $30/day +tax for hotel guests.  Does anyone know if the this charge also applies to the HGVC units?



It does not. If you stay on a HGVC reservation you don't pay the resort fee. Parking charges are a different story.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 7, 2016)

It only applies to the timeshare units if you purchase from the Hilton dot com hotel reservation site.  Hilton does get some of the TS inventory and rents for cash.

HGVC or RCI bookings dont pay the fee.

From the Club Rules:
"
Beginning the first day of the Open Season reservation window, Hilton Grand Vacations reserves the right to utilize accommodations for its own purposes including for exchange, inspection visits, promotions, rentals, special programs, or any other purposes in Hilton Grand Vacations’ sole discretion. Additionally, when a Member exchanges their ClubPoints for benefits or services other than Affiliated Resort accommodations, such as ClubPartner Perk reservations or HHonors points, Hilton Grand Vacations must pay the third party for the Member’s use thereof. As such, Hilton Grand Vacations, in its sole discretion, may rent or otherwise use the accommodations relinquished by that Member or other unused inventory to cover the cost of such third party benefits and services. Additionally, inventory owned by a developer or an affiliated resort and not yet sold, may be made available for reservation by Members or used by the developer for any purpose including but not limited to, exchange, rental, Elite privileges and promotional purposes."


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationbear (Jan 7, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The Hilton website for HHV indicates there is a daily resort charge of $30/day +tax for hotel guests.  Does anyone know if the this charge also applies to the HGVC units?



We just paid a daily $7.53  owner fee which, for 2016, increased to $8.57.
This fee is non-negotiable.
Parking at $29, as mentioned, is an optional fee.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 7, 2016)

vacationbear said:


> We just paid a daily $7.53  owner fee which, for 2016, increased to $8.57.
> This fee is non-negotiable.
> Parking at $29, as mentioned, is an optional fee.



The daily fee is the Hawaii TAT Tax, and everyone pays it - renters, owners, and exchangers.  It varies depending on the type of unit.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks everyone.  

This would be for a business trip (how bad is life when your job calls for you to spend a week in Hawaii), and a car is a requirement.  The client is located in Pearl City, so it would be convenient to not be in Waikiki (that means I'm going to spend a minimum of 90 minutes every day just getting around.  But there only three hotels on the Pearly City end of town (all three next to HNL), and I know from past experience that all those places offer is a place to sleep, with a hope that the facility may not be overdue for fumigation.  And those places also charge for parking, apparently $30/day at one of the propertiss.  

But it looks as if I might be able to score a studio at HGVC for about 60% of what it would cost me at one of the HNL places.  So I think I can put up with the added drive time.  And if wrap things up a day or two early, I'll have a bit of time to enjoy the island.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 8, 2016)

HHV also charges an exorbitant amount for parking, but you can park your car at the nearby Public parking lot for a lot less.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 8, 2016)

*Or your can walk, take the bus and not Park*



LisaH said:


> HHV also charges an exorbitant amount for parking, but you can park your car at the nearby Public parking lot for a lot less.



We stay for many nights at the HHV without a car.  If we want to go to the North Shore we may rent a car for the day.  One of the advantages of the HHV is that you can live without a car very comfortably.  If you must have a car to make your vacation complete, why stay in Honolulu where the traffic and parking is horrible and the parking is expensive?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 8, 2016)

The OP said that he will need a car for business.


----------



## zora (Jan 9, 2016)

I set up my niece in the kalia tower for her honeymoon last month; they used uber and lyft. Cost was reasonable and wait time was usually about 5 minutes. But they usually didn't get going in the morning until about 9 am.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 9, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> This would be for a business trip (how bad is life when your job calls for you to spend a week in Hawaii), and a car is a requirement.  The client is located in Pearl City, so it would be convenient to not be in Waikiki (that means I'm going to spend a minimum of 90 minutes every day just getting around.  But there only three hotels on the Pearly City end of town (all three next to HNL), and I know from past experience that all those places offer is a place to sleep, with a hope that the facility may not be overdue for fumigation.  And those places also charge for parking, apparently $30/day at one of the propertiss.
> 
> But it looks as if I might be able to score a studio at HGVC for about 60% of what it would cost me at one of the HNL places.  So I think I can put up with the added drive time.  And if wrap things up a day or two early, I'll have a bit of time to enjoy the island.



Just a heads up....
I would get a studio room in the Kalia Tower (vs the Lagoon Tower). It has a balcony and the rooms were recently renovated.

See old threads regarding the studios at HHV
"HHV Lagoon Tower Studio Floor Plan" (2014) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=207338
"HHV Studios" (2013) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187890

Also here's an old thread on what to see & do and where to eat. Have a wonderful stay 
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163139

HHV Daily Resort Activities - http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/resort-experiences/daily-resort-activities
Yardhouse Happy Hour -  http://www.yardhouse.com/happy-hour/hi/honolulu-restaurant/8316
Waikiki Happy Hour - http://www.waikikimenus.com/happy-hours


----------



## elleny76 (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice photos!    I want to go to     HAWAII! 






alwysonvac said:


> Just a heads up....
> I would get a studio room in the Kalia Tower (vs the Lagoon Tower). It has a balcony and the rooms were recently renovated.
> 
> See old threads regarding the studios at HHV
> ...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 12, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> Just a heads up....
> I would get a studio room in the Kalia Tower (vs the Lagoon Tower). It has a balcony and the rooms were recently renovated.



If I were doing a straight rental that's what I would do.  In this case, there happened to be a LMR in Lagoon Tower that met my travel dates, and the rates made it within the client's travel policy.


----------

